# Solid miter bar with some limitations



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

Great review *EarlS*...

Would have sold me one if I didn't have an *Incra*... love those adjustable nuts… will look into pimping my *Incra* with some.

With reviews like these, at times you may not help the vendors, but can provide ideas to the reader. Thanks for the inspiration.


----------



## EarlS (Dec 21, 2011)

LBD - Glad to know it gave you some ides. My main intention is provide information and ideas for the readers. The vendors spend plenty of cash on advertising to glorify their products. I'm not the recipient of any of that cash, nor any free trial stuff so I say what I think of the products.


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

We're in the same boat Earl!

Good call on the "left only" miter slot usage. You can move it over to the right, just takes some disassembly to get that slider extension to come out (not worth the effort IMO, that is what my older Incra is for 8^)

I never use the ruler scale, it's never calibrated for me anyway.

For me, the best features of this miter are the ability to dial in all the critical setups, the accuracy of the angles (embiggened venier scale too!), and top of all the slot adjustment is easy and works perfectly with my frigging Unisaws uberwide miter slot.

Excellent review!


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> We're in the *same boat* Earl!
> 
> Good call on the "left only" miter slot usage. You can move it over to the right, just takes some disassembly to get that slider extension to come out (*not worth the effort IMO, that is what my older Incra is for* 8^)
> - splintergroup


We're *gonna need a bigga boat*...

Great call *splinter*... at least now I have that excuse to buy another "redundant" tool… hell, no sane duck would walk down a rocky road in one shoe!


----------



## RCCinNC (Jul 4, 2017)

Despite some limitations, it looks like a very nice miter gauge. Personally, I like it when I have to "improve" tools to optimize them for my set up. I have added fences to both of my miter gauges with mixed results. Perhaps I'll purchase this one and start from a higher level of accuracy for better success. Regarding the stop, can it be reversed so that the stop is on the right side of the adjustment block? I know it will lose mmt. capacity and available stop/cutting length, but it might be less wobbly- especially if you could lose the center section next to the stop. Does seem like an overly long bolt length in the design. Also, wouldn't be hard to make your own stop block adjustment mount and use the oem flip stop. 
Looks like I'm already redesigning it and I don't even own it!


----------



## RCCinNC (Jul 4, 2017)

> We re in the *same boat* Earl!
> 
> Good call on the "left only" miter slot usage. You can move it over to the right, just takes some disassembly to get that slider extension to come out (*not worth the effort IMO, that is what my older Incra is for* 8^)
> - splintergroup
> ...


Wonderfully eloquent… But Ducky, you gotta define what "sane" is in your world, because sometimes you come off as just a tad bit crazy….which of course makes your posts a joy to read… ; ) Never change, OK?


----------



## EarlS (Dec 21, 2011)

RCC - the Mite-R-Excel II costs $300. I would have thought that JessEm would have considered some of the things you mentioned.


----------



## RCCinNC (Jul 4, 2017)

> RCC - the Mite-R-Excel II costs $300. I would have thought that JessEm would have considered some of the things you mentioned.
> 
> - EarlS


Yeah, I looked it up, saw the price…and changed my mind. I could have done maybe $180, but $300 seems a lot of coin for a miter gauge…especially one that seems to have some pretty basic design issues. The quality appears exceptional though. Between your review and Splintergroup's you have provided lots of great info. Thanks for that!


----------



## RCCinNC (Jul 4, 2017)

Just perused amazon. Found this for $85. Obviously not in the same league, and would require some finagling to create an extension…but since that's a fun project, fine by me! Has good reviews and $200 cheaper. If I wanted to modify something or improve it, I'd rather start from that price point. Put it in my wish list. Anyone familiar with it?


----------



## EarlS (Dec 21, 2011)

Looks like something is wrong with the left side of the picture, or else that is one messed up fence.


----------



## RCCinNC (Jul 4, 2017)

Nothing wrong, it can be switched into a low profile configuration, with the outside edge allowing for bevel cuts. Also the reason for the two tapes. ( I think) As it's set in the image, it allows for angle cuts, long point of the cut forward, and the end of the fence set fairly tight to the blade. I can't quite tell if the right side of the fence is the same from this pic. It doesn't look quite square, but not exactly 45 degrees either. Perhaps just the angle in the photo.

Things I'd do to it….Either replace the miter bar with one with non spring loaded bar adjusters or modify the existing bar. Probably just lose the springs and replace with a solid piece behind the bearings that I could loosen or tighten with the Allen screw adjustment….And of course configure a fence extension. Looks like theirs plenty of slot to work with in the aluminum channel. Knowing me, I'll probably replace the handle with something made out of wood. Out of town for a few weeks, but when I get back, I think I'll order one of these and have some fun with it. I love this stuff…. ; )


----------



## PCDub (Sep 24, 2017)

quote Looks like something is wrong with the left side of the picture, or else that is one messed up fence.quote

[...Escher tool….]


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

*RCC:*
Looks like a solid replacement for a factory miter that you could build on. 
The stop looks solid, Adjusting the fence angle WRT the table surface would require shimming (just like with my Incra 1000). Good call on the bar adjusters, not a good place to rely on spring power to remove bar/slot slop. Forces during a cross cut could cause it to shift. Solid, tight clearance "inserts" would be peachy.


----------



## RCCinNC (Jul 4, 2017)

> *RCC:*
> Looks like a solid replacement for a factory miter that you could build on.
> The stop looks solid, Adjusting the fence angle WRT the table surface would require shimming (just like with my Incra 1000). Good call on the bar adjusters, not a good place to rely on spring power to remove bar/slot slop. Forces during a cross cut could cause it to shift. Solid, tight clearance "inserts" would be peachy.
> 
> - splintergroup


I have both a General T650 and a Sawstop PCS. The T650, typically heavy duty old school miter gauge, I snug up by dimpling one side of the bar in several places and then tap them down lightly with a hammer until snug in the slot. The Sawstop has the spring loaded bearings, which I find pretty sloppy, at least for large pieces. I far prefer the old heavy duty cast iron General!...but want something with positive stops. There aren't many here, but I'd have to spend a lot more to get more.

I'm assuming the shimming you refer to is the angle of the face so it's square to the table surface. Needing to shim it wouldn't surprise me in the least…been there, had to do that. I'm familiar with the stop, and it's a fairly good one. Short bolt and you can snug the slop out of it.

Thumbs up with the clearance inserts, but I prefer nectarines… ; ) "That would be nectariney" does kind of sound stupid though. ; )


----------



## BigAl98 (Jan 29, 2010)

Spending $300 for a miter gauge is like buying the Festool vacuum for their already expensive sander…too much $ chasing an already overall expensive tool.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> Spending $300 for a miter gauge is like buying the Festool vacuum for their already expensive sander…too much $ chasing an already overall expensive tool.
> 
> - BigAl98


Please, don't leave out their over priced *Granat* sand paper…

I'm wouldn't pay $300 either… I'd rather hang out till Fe*$*tool release a super expensive mitre guage.


----------



## tomsfoolery (Oct 29, 2020)

I bought one and I had a really hard time getting it set and I am not sure it is exactly perfect. I always have used a mitered sled and went ahead and built me a new one with t tracks in it and I just like putting the one on the sled virus miter gauge. I use it from time to time but I could have spent my money better I think. It is a solid piece of tooling.


----------



## RCCinNC (Jul 4, 2017)

> I bought one and I had a really hard time getting it set and I am not sure it is exactly perfect. I always have used a mitered sled and went ahead and built me a new one with t tracks in it and I just like putting the one on the sled virus miter gauge. I use it from time to time but I could have spent my money better I think. It is a solid piece of tooling.
> 
> - tomsfoolery


I haven't gone ahead with my purchase of the Fulton, as Powertec seems to be an even better possibility for $100 on Amazon. Still, I feel a well designed miter sled will almost always beat out a miter gauge in cut quality, simply because of the added material support. Not useful for bevel cuts though unless you build in some kind of removable insert…something I've never tried. I'm a bit confused by your post. Are you saying you integrated the miter gauge into a sled design? If so…sounds like the "best of both worlds" design.


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

I got this a few weeks back. Wow, what a wonderful tool. I'm able to cut really nice clean joints and can down things so darn tight.

Anybody can fine anything to complain about. I'm not one of those. I only comment when it's worth commenting.


----------



## EarlS (Dec 21, 2011)

Bob - there were a few surprises and some limitations I didn't expect, especially with the cost. Since I posted this review, I have continued using it. It is solid and I've found where it works well and where it doesn't.


----------

